# Oh Damn! Is superglue safe?



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

I brought a resin log today and you guesse dit droppped, it its broken into 3 pieces, is super glue aired and dried safe to use (for the crestie that will inhabit it) to stick it together with?


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

can't see why not (although anyone with better knowledge please feel free to contradict)

Basing my opinion on the fact that superglue is similar in nature to skin glue, which we use on reptiles regularly, esp post microchipping as the skin is inelastic and if you don't glue it the chip falls out through the hole!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

it was actually first designed to seal cuts


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

as long as it's not a water soluble glue then it should be fine.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

yer will be fine just air it for a few days after u've glued it before you add it to the viv. 

Jay


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

Ok Thanks, I'll post pics when the viv is set up and has an inhabitant, julia (wohic) has been very kind an dis picking up a crestie fro me and well meet halfway.


----------



## Stoke Lad (Jan 26, 2007)

Should be safe when its dry.

i can remeber when i was little, i had an ant farm that broke at the bottom, stuck it together with superglue, the ants all died


----------

